

Drone Flights Face FAA Hit - Would Require Pilot License - uptown
http://online.wsj.com/articles/drone-flights-face-faa-hit-1416793905?tesla=y

======
uptown
For non-subscribers:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Drone+Flights+Face+FAA+Hit](https://www.google.com/search?q=Drone+Flights+Face+FAA+Hit)

